# pet shops!



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

our local pet shop has 2 degus in and they're only in one of the rubbish glass tank things! I feel so sorry for them! they've been in there for week as well, bless them 

it just annoys me. sorry :/


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

aww my local pet shop has them. but there kept in a biiggg metal cage thingy x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

these arent! the degus ive seen [email protected] are kept better than these poor things. theres two of them in a tiny glass tank thing. hoenstly, they half fill it just curled up in th corner!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

if people are not happy with the layout of petshops why not report them to the Environmental Health .... they will go out and check them ...... petshops do get a yearly check anyway or they should do.... the one i worked in got one every year and passed every time with flying colours


----------

